# Connor's Cube Day 2016 (Melbourne)



## TimMc (May 6, 2016)

*Connor's Cube Day 2016*
Feliks Zemdegs, the RCD Foundation, and Speedcubing Australia Inc. are hosting this competition at Brighton Grammar School to raise funds for the RCD Foundation:


> Inspired by a big heart and brain, the Robert Connor Dawes Foundation was created in June 2013 in the memory of Robert Connor Dawes.
> 
> We are battling brain tumours and supporting brain matters in the areas of research, care and development.


http://rcdfoundation.org/

*Date:* 29th of May 2016 (Sunday)
*Time:* 10:00am to 6:00pm
*Events*: 2-5, OH, Pyra
_Possible event (not confirmed): Skewb_

Registration will close when the 100 competitor limit is reached, or by 9am Sunday the 22nd of May (whichever is first). There will not be a waiting list. Please read the instructions on the registration page before registering. Registration fees will be donate to the RCD Foundation.

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/ConnorsCubeDay2016/

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 6, 2016)

Is Faz going to be competing?


----------



## TimMc (May 7, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Is Faz going to be competing?



Registration hasn't opened yet. You'll find out around 10am AEST 08/05/2016. 

Tim.


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 21, 2016)

What is the raffle all about?


----------



## TimMc (May 22, 2016)

SpeedcuberJH said:


> What is the raffle all about?



It's about raising funds for the RCD Foundation


----------



## EthanS (May 26, 2016)

I'm coming, but is skewb cancelled?


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 26, 2016)

EthanS said:


> I'm coming, but is skewb cancelled?


It wasn't cancelled, it was just a possible event but in the end they didn't end up including it.


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (May 28, 2016)

see you guys there tommorow


----------

